# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Ellipsis points issue

## TMS

There is still an, albeit relatively trivial, issue with the display of ellipsis points. That is, if you type dot dot dot (point point point, whatever), it is interpreted and shown as a three dot ellipsis while you are editing the post.  However, when you submit the post, it is displayed as a question mark.

Dot dot dot ? converted to three dot ellipsis
Dot dot dot dot ?. converted to three dot ellipsis and a full stop.

I'm pretty sure I am not the only one affected.

There was a similar issue where you could not abbreviate words with an apostrophe but that seems to be resolved.  Did not, didn't, check ok?

----------


## alansidman

Tested in the Development sub forum and cannot replicate your issue.

----------


## AliGW

How are you entering the ellipsis?

I have noticed that an apostrophe ('), if entered by an interface as a curly quote, will display as a question mark (happens on my iPhone unless I'm careful to deliberately press and select the straight quote). I am guessing that your interface is converting your three dots into the ellipsis character for you.

Test:

...

?

Top is three dots, bottom is the ellipsis character (ALT+0133).

EDIT: Yes, the ellipsis character has been turned into the question marks, so it looks like the extended character set is not being properly addressed at the moment.

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

I did see some posts yesterday with stray ? in them.  I can't remember which threads, though.

----------


## AliGW

That may have been the curly quote issue - hasn't been right snce we moved to the new server.

----------


## TMS

Ok, I do a lot of my stuff on my iPad. From what you've said, I am guessing that the three dots are being picked up by the iPad, converted and displayed as an ellipsis. However, the new BB software is using a different (basic?) character set and displaying the ellipsis as a non printable character ( ? ).

----------


## AliGW

Yes - something along those lines. Certainly up to what's going on here - that bit I'm not sure about!

----------


## TMS

As I said at the outset, a relatively trivial issue. And, if I have to, I?ll learn to live with it.

Just wanted to raise the issue as I suspect that it is not the only problem. And I?m guessing that is down to the character set being used on the board. Or auto-correcting. Or something simple and easily fixed.

For me, you can draw a line. Hopefully, the issue will end up on someone's to-do list.

----------


## AliGW

I can see you are getting the curly quote issue, too - if you hold down the apostrophe key on your iPad keyboard, you'll be able to access the straight quote.

----------


## TMS

'!'?! Testing

----------


## alansidman

I only use a windows laptop for forum use.  Therefore, I am not seeing these issues, but can understand how other operating systems may affect usage.

----------


## TMS

Understood, if not fixed.

----------

